# You might be a "Halloweenie" if...



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

My wife calls me a "Halloweenie" which I take as a compliment. In Jeff Foxworthy "you might be a *******" fashion, I'll start this thread.

*You might be a "Halloweenie" if...*

You take out your fog machine in August to test it to make sure it will work on Halloween night.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

...your father walks into your house and doesn't even comment on the Bucky skeleton you have sitting on the couch because he considers that 'normal' around your place.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

...if there is always the 'latest creation' taking up space and scaring the crap out of the cats. :devil:


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

... your office is not decorated with daisies and "pretty stuff" but with skull candles and skelletons year round


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

You're soo happy that someone got you a new Halloween prop for a Christmas gift.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

if you spend over 6 hours a day in the graveyard chat


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

You spend all day posting at Hauntforum while at work.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

you spend your day at work making halloween props,drawing soon to be halloween props or just plain daydreaming halloween


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Your coworkers save parts for you to use for props.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh, now you got me started.

Your kids play witch by using your best wooden spoon to stir the bathroom toilet.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

When you came home from big lots last week your youngest daughter not only hung the new spider skelly but insisted you take her to party city because you bought new stuff without her.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

...you know the city 'big trash pick up' schedule by heart and drive through neighborhoods looking for anything that can be used to scare people with.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Everyone knows that you will not be at work on the day before, the day of, and the day after Halloween.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

... you come home from Big Lots and unload all your halloween finds on the floor and your kids ask, "You were supposed to get school supplies..."

I don't have kids though, haha!

You go to Home Depot not to improve your home, but to "spookify" it!


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

if you drive through your neighborhood or others scanning through there trash for anything possible to be used for a prop or to build a prop. LOL


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> Oh, now you got me started.
> 
> Your kids play witch by using your best wooden spoon to stir the bathroom toilet.


LMAO at all of these but this one was preety freekin funny!

...you start dreaming of halloween props and displays in the spring during that period of time when it seems like fall... and you spouse rolls thier eyes....


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

When the you stop mowing the grass and don't clean up the front yard because it will look creepier by the time you put out the tombstones for your graveyard. Muuuuaahhhhhhhh!


----------



## allreagray (Jul 7, 2006)

you have black spray paint, great stuff and monster mud stains on your garage floor.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

.... when you manager sets you up to head the October Social because everyone knows its your favorite time of year...


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

When you have a garage sale just to make room for new props


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

When you live across the street from a graveyard and you absolutely love it.


----------



## TropicalJewel (Aug 13, 2006)

When you go to buy a house and you decide on the one with the best looking yard for a haunt and a 2000sq ft garage for prop storage and crafting and haunting. MMMMMmmmm Yeah!! 

When you know what is on sale and clearance at stores like Party City before their employees know. Hehehehe... thanks to all the halloweenie forums.

Oh heck.... just being a member of any halloween forum or group online! 

When you get the you must be nuts look from friends, family, and co-workers for mentioning anything halloween outside the month of October. You know what I am talking about.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> Oh, now you got me started.
> 
> Your kids play witch by using your best wooden spoon to stir the bathroom toilet.


You wouldn't have pictures, would you?

You know you are a Halloweenie when you buy a new shed just for your Halloween decorations, while your expensive lawn mower sits out in the rain.
...when you scrimp and save for four years to put a down payment on a house with a decent yard....just so you can put a haunt in it.
...when your dog has a TOT costume.
...when your pets are of the spider, snake, and rat variety so you can enjoy a little of that 'haunted house' feeling all year 'round.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

When you pay your landscaper to level off a spot in your front lawn so that your Crypt sits right. 

And he asks you 3 times If that is what you really want.  
And you say yes every time.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

That you have skull molds on the kitchen table all the time and prop material next to your chair in the living room so you can work on stuff and watch tv at the same time.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

When your wife wakes you up in the middle of the night and tells you that an owl hoot is keeping her awake and you think to yourself... I hope this owl is around on Halloween night because that would make an awesome natural prop. (This actually happened to me last night.)


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

...when your child finds some _huge_ slugs while cleaning the yard - he suggests keeping them in the terrarium until Halloween because they are such a great natural prop - and you agree. (yes, yes I did...)


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

When your dog runs around with pink extruded foam dust on his butt.


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

If your basement or garage looks like a masolium.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Starting in August, you don't dust the real cobwebs that are accumulating because they will definitely look cool when you start to decorate for Halloween.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

LOL @ "Halloweinie." My nickname at another forum is Halloweiner.

I guess you're a "Halloweenie" when family members start buying you Lemax Spooky Town pieces for your birthday and Christmas instead of anything else. Which is a compliment I suppose seeing as a couple of those same relatives are way against Halloween.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

When you show off pictures of your grandchild and they all involve her being fitted for her coffin stroller.


----------



## lady_bee (Jul 2, 2006)

When you count the weeks until Halloween by the number of pay checks you will be receiving and when you plan your Halloween budget around how much food money you really need if you eat ramen noodles and hot dogs 5 days a week.


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

Da Weiner said:


> Starting in August, you don't dust the real cobwebs that are accumulating because they will definitely look cool when you start to decorate for Halloween.


I've dusted for the last time til November!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

slightlymad said:


> When you show off pictures of your grandchild and they all involve her being fitted for her coffin stroller.


Again, I cannot wait to see the coffin stroller when it's finished!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

When you know you need more space in the basement for your additional props and items and you start downsizing your Christmas stuff.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You know you are a Halloweenie if the salesmen that visit your house normally say, "Trick or Treat."


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

I've got a new one! I washed a lovely olive green sweater and ran it through the dryer today - the lint trap was full of the most mossy-looking fluff! As I was stuffing it into a ziplock bag to later adorn tombstones and whathaveyou, my child reminded me of this thread!


----------



## Shadojack (Jul 4, 2006)

You guage the homes for sale your looking to purchase by their "hauntability" factor. :jol:


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I found this email I received from another site...thought it would be appropriate.
http://us.f333.mail.yahoo.com/ym/Sh...=down&sort=date&pos=2&view=a&head=b&box=Inbox


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Oops, sorry, looks like it may be a dead link.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

The trunk of your car is full of Halloween purchases because you have no other room to store them....or so that you can bring them in the house a little at a time so your spouse isn't aware of how much Halloween spending has actually occurred.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

... you bring latex instead of sun screen, cheese cloth instead of towels and wire instead of a plastic shovel to the beach to work on your vilethings-inspired skeletal marionette wings.

... you spend the entire two weeks at the beach inside building props, not minding you aren't going home with tan. The paler the better!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Your freinds go on vaca and bring you neat little halloween stuff as gifts


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

for your birthday ,someone buys you a fog machine.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

you want to spray paint your cat black


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

When the first grandchild is born everyone wants to know what the costume will be in june.


----------



## BioNecro (Sep 5, 2006)

On trash day you scan the neighborhood trash barrels for things you can use for props.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

You get an email at work when the lost & found is being cleaned out incase you want something for any prop you might be building


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

You paint your room brght orange...yah really bright ( took us 5 coats in some spot lol)


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

It's that time of year again. Any good new ones???


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

When you're telling the hubby you just went "Psyco" in the bathroom and he knows you just hung up the shower curtain with blood splatter and bloody handprints and displayed a knife and grey wig in there also. heheheheheh!!!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

...you're suffering the worse cold in years and can't resist scraping yourself off the couch because you figured out in your head how to fix that pesky prop that's been giving you trouble.

...Your hubby, who has the same cold is standing next to you with a box of tissues, is swaying on his feet and rooting you on!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

..in a group of people all looking at the same thing, while everyone else is horrified and disgusted, you say one of the following things: 
"That's Beautiful!"
"How cute!"
"I could build that outta pipe cleaners, nail polish, foam and duct tape".


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

When you buy a bottle of corn syrup at the store you usually go to and the clerk says "Only one?" or asks if you need any food color.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

On November 1st you start planning what you're haunt will be for the following year.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

When every t-shirt, pair of shorts and tennis shoes you own are covered with paint, stain, expanding foam, monster mud.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Richie said:


> On November 1st you start planning what you're haunt will be for the following year.


You ask a fellow haunter... 'you wait that long to start planning?'


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

you spend all day out in the shop/garage working on a new prop(s) only to have to bring it (them) into the house when you're done because once assembled, they don't actually fit in the garage with all the other props and stuff that's already out there... and you decide you'll figure out how to store them later.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

...you're in the middle of 2+ props you're building in April!

...you have a pile of different size/lengths of pvc on the side of the garage.

...when you keep any piece of pvc 6 inches or longer just in case you need them for something.

...you have stock in black duct tape...AND pvc


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

hawkshillhaunter said:


> ...you're in the middle of 2+ props you're building in April!
> 
> ...you have a pile of different size/lengths of pvc on the side of the garage.
> 
> ...


LMAOOO...That is soo true ALL of it. AND you save any spare wood over 6", cardboard, cloth, or packing stryofoam that can be used to build props in the future.

...you have a bag full of dryer lint to make paper mache stuff

...you have a notebook and flashlight beside your bed to write ideas down that plauge you as you sleep or not sleep in my case.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

You make hubby slam on the brakes while you're driving down the street and you jump out of a semi moving car because you see something on the side of the road that is "just perfect" for your haunt!


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

...you try to get out of family gatherings because you need (okay, want) to work on props.


----------



## mgrmax (Nov 22, 2006)

People who know you are baffled at the time and expense you have into your display.

Friends take classes on how to paint to make rooms look "nice". You take classes on how to make rooms look aged and distressed.

You use words like "distressed" often.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You go to work in May, your co-workers ask you "How many days til Halloween?", and you can tell them.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Your co-workers, friends, and family all give you their junk, because they know you'll be able to make "something" out of it.


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

The next door neighbor, who is a contractor, comes over and asks "How much lumber scrap will you need this year?"

You are outside, putting up the haunt, and discussing ideas for next year with your wife and neighbors, that WILL become reality.

Worse yet, you are sitting here, trying to type this post and STILL thinking of the ideas that you had while talking to your neighbors...lets see, I could build that out that, it only has to be that big, oh, and I can get that motor at such and such...


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

When the people that work at the local hardware ask you how your doing and will you get done the closer it gets to Halloween. They look dissapointed when you come in to get something for a nonHalloween job.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

You find yourself getting excited everytime you pass by a construction site and they are throwing away their scrap insulation, wood and building materials! Then you wish you had a bigger car!


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

you haven't seen the actual color of your hands for all of the latex, paint, glue, wood shaving, stain, foam, and cheese cloth covering them.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

When you fight with your spouse about whether or not it's appropriate to scrape up road kill for effect in your haunt.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

You might be a "Halloweenie" if... 

...you spend more than one hour a day looking at hauntforum.com and related links.

...you have a buckey skeleton anywhere in your yard.

...you have more than half of your basement filled with gravestones.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

you can't see any blue on your favorite pair of jeans and your sneakers look like modern art.
Of course neither can go in the washer at home to be washed, they must go to the laundry mat. Per wife


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Your porch collapses destroying more than 5 Halloween props.(Yea, you know where I got it from)

The local pastor now does eulogies on your lawn.

Your daughter practices being a witch by using your toilet as a caldron.

You have to get a tetanus shot from all the marks made by your son because he thinks he is a vampire.

Your local dog catch has requested that you don’t dress your dog as a wolf any more.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

If you have 25 formal Halloween dresses covered in blood and not a single dress for real wear.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

You bring in a new 2008 calendar to work so you can schedule your october vacation before anyone else gets the chance.


----------



## mrincredibletou (Oct 17, 2007)

The UPS guy keeps asking if this package is it....


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Your city township changes your two way street in front of your house into a dead end.

During Halloween, you are forced to change handing out candy from your door to out in the street..

The tick or treaters give you candy…

When the ice-cream man comes down your street, he changes his music to the Munster’s theme.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

You're traveling on business and brought with you the supplies to start working on your mache project in the hotel room.

seriously


----------



## UnderMan (Aug 23, 2007)

You keep one week of your holidays just for Halloween. I do that every year. 
You think how cool it would be to sit in your display to have a few drinks and food after you close up your display for the night.
You make out in the coffin in your display.


----------



## UnderMan (Aug 23, 2007)

You schedule your October vacation after everyone else has and get it off anyway, leaving them to have to work, because your boss knows how much Halloween matters to you.

You have a black light in your bedroom as well.


----------



## UnderMan (Aug 23, 2007)

You take the seats out of your van on October 1st, more room for those roadside and construction treasures.


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

You try and teach your one-year-old to say "Boo!" in time for the big day.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Your broom has a sticker that says, "How is my flying? Call 1800-666-6666."


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You have VIP parking at Spirits.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You can't turn on the hall light without someone saying, "Step into the light. All are welcome..."


----------

